# R34 GTR V Spec/V Spec 2 Floor Mats



## Tiff (Oct 26, 2015)

Wanted good condition used or new drivers side or set of OEM floor mats for a R34 GTR V Spec/ V Spec 2.

Required ASAP. Money available.


----------



## Jibe (Oct 8, 2010)

Sorry, topic is very old but I have the 3 rears if interrested.


----------



## Jay1 (Aug 4, 2016)

I need rear if you have them


----------

